# Amplificador Radiotecnica Ruso 25 + 25W Problema



## yordeynisgh (Sep 23, 2010)

hola a todos.

tengo un amplificador Ruso Radiotecnica de 25 + 25W que tiene problema en un canal, al parecer tiene problema en un operacional y como vivo en Cuba creo que sería dificil de conseguir algo parecido... 

QUIEN TIENE EL PLANO DE ESTE AMPLIFICADOR!!! para saber como repararlo, o sea, no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica y creo que el plano me ayudaría...

espero que puedan ayudarme....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> QUIEN TIENE EL PLANO DE ESTE AMPLIFICADOR!!! para saber como repararlo, o sea,* no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica y creo que el plano me ayudaría*...



Y que te hace creer eso?
Acaso la electrónica es tan estúpidamente simple que sin idea pero con el plano podrías reparar ese amplificador ruso?

Na......vas a terminar con problemas en los *DOS *canales.....


----------



## Tavo (Sep 23, 2010)

Al parecer...

Al menos podrías intentar cambiar ese Operacional por uno igual o un reemplazo... Pero así sin darnos más datos... Va a ser imposible que encontremos otro problema posible...

Tampoco pusiste Marca ni Modelo del amplificador...
Marca/Fabricante: XXX
Modelo: XXX


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 11, 2010)

disculpen mi mala idea de dar a conocer el problema.

aqui esta los datos, como marca, etc.

marca: ВЕ2G.  "la G va virada vertical." 
modelo: МАКСИМААЬНАЯ МОЩНОСТЬ 2х25 Вт "de las dos AA que estan junta la segunda no tiene la rallita del medio"

disculmenme pero de ruso no entiendo nada, pero esto fue lo que encontre en el amplificador.

la mayoria de los transistores que tenía eran KT entro ellos KT815, KT315, entro otros ... y finales KT819 y KT818 saque tosos esos transistores los medi, estaban todos fugados y el KT819 en corto circuito completo, ya encontre sus reemplazo, ahora mi duda, el amplificador tiene un piloto de picos esta totalmente ensendido, no se porque, deberia estar apagado...

no conozco mucho de esto soy novato en electrónica. disculpen lo que sea tonto...


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 11, 2010)

Checa los transistores de salida, debe de haber alguno tronado y algun detector de DC te esta activando la proteccion.

Despues de checar los transistores de potencia, debes de checar los driver de esos transistores.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 11, 2010)

lo lindo no es eso, el problema es que estan fuera todos esos transistores y no deje ni los drivers, los saque todos porque estaban fuera de sus limites, estan todos fuera, ese canal solo tiene trabajando el preampl solo le quedan unos KT315 que tendria que revisarlos...

es decir, lo que tengo activado es el piloto de picos, la proteccion esta funcionando de maravillas, se activa la proteccion cuando estan muy calientes los disipadores...


----------



## kacharero (Oct 19, 2010)

Q*UE* bola asere..
por mi experiencia.. con esos trastos..menos las resistencias le arrancaba todo"" si todo.. los condensadores de mica cojen hasta humedad,,en serio...averia tipica en los radios VEF206..y en los SELENAS..se les va apagando la FM,,hasta que se mueren total..los electroliticos "se secan"..los transistores mucho miden con fuga entre emisor y colector....y el trasto funsiona de lo lindo,no te lo pierdas....no se como fue que salieron al cosmo........el tema es j*****do..buscate un tecnico ..y si te puede poner todo.. o casi todo "asiatico" me entiendes,,,tendras equipo pa toda la vida..yo tengo el esquema del Radiotecnica 305...no dudo que sean iguales al menos las etapas...Suerte ...estare por aqui paisa....tony
PD.. no des mucho calor en el C impreso...se le levanta enseguida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Lo del led que te queda encendido puede ser por alguna resistencia de realimentación o de polarización que te da un voltaje a la salida de parlantes , o como te dicen algún capacitor con fugas.

Saludos !


----------



## yanaetreus (Oct 19, 2010)

Saludos colega,al igual que tu soy cubano y se por lo que pasas,pues antes de ing fui tecnico de electronica y por años pase mucho trabajo con los equipos rusos (repuesto,esquemas,info tecnica), trabaje bastante esos amplificadores ,con los cuales se hacen maravilla,yo tengo el diagrama ,y te lo puedo mandar, lo mismo el enlace a la pagina que esta para que lo descarges,alli encuentras muchos otros mas,pero no se si te sera posible,ya me diras,ademas puedo darte posibles modificaciones(elevar potencia ,disminuir ruido,otros cambios) y defectos mas comunes de este,etc.Dispuesto a ayudarte en lo que sea,Ing _Electronico _Yovani.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2010)

yanaetreus dijo:


> Saludos colega,al igual que tu soy cubano y se por lo que pasas,pues antes de ing fui tecnico de electronica y por años pase mucho trabajo con los equipos rusos (repuesto,esquemas,info tecnica), trabaje bastante esos amplificadores ,con los cuales se hacen maravilla,*yo tengo el diagrama ,y te lo puedo mandar*, lo mismo el enlace a la pagina que esta para que lo descarges,alli encuentras muchos otros mas...


Por favor, si lo tenés disponible, subilo al foro antes que enviárselo a él. De esa forma el podrá descargarlo, y lo mismo podrá hacer quien lo necesite en el futuro. Lo mismo te pido para los enlaces a la página de descarga.


----------



## tontrack (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola compadre.
Eso que pones en ruso significa "potencia máxima 2X25".
Lo que dice kacharero es cierto, le cambias todos (sin excepción) los capacitores, quitas los KT315 y pones 2SC945 1815 o 2N2222, bota los KT818,815 y demás y tendrás el equivalente a un SONY medianamente bueno. Chequea, de ser el caso, los capacitores de la salida.
Lo malo de los rusos era la calidad de las piezas pero eso les enseñó a hacer mejores diseños. De hecho hay circuitos rusos que basan su funcionamiento en defectos intrínsecos de sus piezas    
Los circuitos impresos rusos de baquelita son tan malos como la lepra, cuidado no levantes las líneas, cuando están viejos no hace falta mucho calor. Los de fibra de vidrio son mucho mejores, pero se usaban en equipos caros y militares. Sobre lo de ir al cosmos, muchos componentes se compraban en occidente  
Tirale una foto a la chapilla y posteala, a lo mejor puedo sacar más info de ahi.
Hay un sitio ruso (en ruso) muy bueno www.kazus.ru , ahi puedes encontrar muchos planos rusos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

Método rápido , copio la direccion de la página y se la pego en la búsqueda de Google , obvio que Google la encuentra y la pone primera de la lista y al ladito dice "traducir ésta página" , pico ahí y listo !

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&sl=ru&u=http://kazus.ru/&ei=aM69TJv2KMGonAeL8NSJDg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CA0Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://kazus.ru/%26hl%3Des%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG

Saludos !


----------



## kacharero (Oct 19, 2010)

> Sobre lo de ir al cosmos, muchos componentes se compraban en occidente



...si,eso me comento un colega ,,que trabajo con muchos rusos en la refinería de cienfuegos...todos los cubanos sabemos..que los rusos en metalurgia ...difícil de superar...ej.la famosa AKM 47..y su versiones...PERO los componente...apaga y vamonos :enfadado:. en electrónica relacionada con el sonido y sus diseños,son jeniales....se oyen ...muy.muy bien..eso si..poonle todo japones...todos los radiotecnicas que tuve eran con casi todos con sus componentes cambiados...y sin problema


----------



## yurialberto (May 10, 2011)

Primero soy principiante. necesito que ayuden con esto. Tengo un radiotecnica y tiene un transistor dañado que es ruso y la única información es esta B(RUSA) 9001. necesito que me digan por cual puede ser.


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Es bastante didifil conseguir información de transisostres rusos, yo personalmente estoy trantando con unos amigos de conseguir algo de material, el tema que por ahora conseguian manuales impresos pero todo en ruso, o con alguna de las lenguas de los paises de este de europa.

Por otro lado asi en el aire es dificil, ya que habria que saber en que parte del circuito va, que encapsulado tiene que tensiones maneja, y otras cosas para poder determinr polaridad y tipo....


----------



## yurialberto (May 16, 2011)

Gracias pandacba, realmente se me pasó darles alguna información sobre este transistor, primero te cuento que el transistor está al comienzo de uno de los canales de la red de tonos, la cubierta es de color naranja como rectangular y lo que dice es b(rusa) 9001, la polaridad no te la mando ahora porque tengo que ver que parte está a tierra, si el colector o el emisor, eso es todo lo que puedo aportar, trataré de averiguar también el número del componente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

¿ Y no podés medir el del otro canal ?


----------



## kacharero (May 16, 2011)

hola yurialberto 

Ese transistor naranja es un KT315B,,creo que son NPN, y se usan en las entradas de previo  para audio,aunque estan en todos los equipos rusos de la epoca 80-90,,los puedes sustituir por 2SC1815,BC560,y similar,te recomiendo que dentro de tus posibilidades le arranque todo condensador electrolitico y ceramico que tenga,tanto al previo, como amplificador , vale la pena hacerlo, eso cacharros se oyen muy bien..suerte


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Si esta en parte de señal no es problemático para nada cualquier transistor de uso generales y de audio funcionara perfecto, lo que no se que tipos se consiguen en tu pais es decir linea europea o tipo japnesa
La europea son tipo BCXXX y la japonesa 2SCXXXX y 2SBXXXX según que sean npn o pnp


----------



## yurialberto (Jun 10, 2011)

GRACIAS A TODOS POR SU AYUDA. REALMENTE ME HA SIDO MUY ÚTIL. AQUÍ HAY COMPONENTES JAPONESE Y AMERICANOS. AHORA VOY A PROBAR TODAS LAS OPCIONES QUE ME HAN SUGERIDO.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 16, 2011)

saludos y disculpen la demora de tanto tiempo sin llegar aquí.

En conclusión, con aquel amplificador, saque todo lo que me dijeron la pincha iba elegante, pero seguí leyendo por acá y me encontré con una serie de amplificadores simétricos con salida casi-complementaria(clase AB), elección de salidas NPN y decidí cambiar todo aquello, hasta la fuente cambie, valla prácticamente cree un amplificador nuevo. cambie el transformador: tiene un toroide puesto ahora, los diodos también los cambie, los transistores finales: tip3055, en fin la diferencia esta kilométrica. pase un poco de trabajo, porque tienes que lograr el voltaje mínimo en el Vía. 

ahora el amplificador me quedo en su fuente con +-27v, hice una prueba con transistores a la salida con E13005 y se me calientan mucho, al parecer mucha corriente por base, pues decidí y los cambie por los tip 3055, me cuestan caros por acá $125 (en moneda nacional) me herniaron, pero era el único remedio que tenía para el amplificador.

no me pidan planos de lo que quedo, creo que ya lo explique en otro post, visito bien www.forosdeelectronica.com pero www.forosdeelectronica.net no tengo acceso a esa URL por lo que me limita a subir imágenes al foro. Ganas tengo para que vean lo que es capaz de hacer un Cubano sin recursos.

ahora quiero probar con amplificadores con salidas complementarias y ahí es la pregunta del año, ¿conseguir los transistores? por acá todos están perdidos, tanto los bipolares como los FET.

ojala Pubieran comprarse desde Cuba y que llegaran acá por Correo o no se por donde, jeje, casi imposible. 

Me quedo pasmados con las imágenes que veo por acá de los amplificadores que construyen y lo postean en el foro. Algún día podre tener esos componentes, ¿Cómo?, eso lo sabe Dios


----------



## crimson (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola yordeynisgh, por una simple curiosidad, ¿cómo es el tema en Cuba, si alguien te manda algo por correo te llega bien o es inspeccionado por alguna autoridad o algo parecido? Saludos C


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 16, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola yordeynisgh, por una simple curiosidad, ¿cómo es el tema en Cuba, si alguien te manda algo por correo te llega bien o es inspeccionado por alguna autoridad o algo parecido? Saludos C



Mira no se, eso tendría que averiguarlo, a mi me a llegado dos cosas por Correo, la primera fue un libro y la segunda un CD y todo llego sellado acá. 

debe revisarse pero, al libro no le paso nada y el CD llego intacto en su caja de fambrica

mira eso, yo no lo puedo visitar.

ahí debe haber información  www.dtcuba.com/shownews.aspx?c=16667


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 16, 2011)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> Mira no se, eso tendría que averiguarlo, a mi me a llegado dos cosas por Correo, la primera fue un libro y la segunda un CD y todo llego sellado acá.
> 
> debe revisarse pero, al libro no le paso nada y el CD llego intacto en su caja de fambrica



Es algo para hacer pasar lo que no te dejan importar? Con un servidor proxy o el Ultrasurf?
Perdón la ignorancia pero hay tarjetas internacionales allá en Cuba para usar paypal? Tal vez pequeños paquetes con integrados puedan pasar


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 16, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Perdón la ignorancia pero hay tarjetas internacionales allá en Cuba para usar paypal?



eso no existe aquí



Neodymio dijo:


> Tal vez pequeños paquetes con integrados puedan pasar



eso es lo que quiere saber crimson


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola yordenis
Si te cobraron 125 pesos por los 2n3055 te cobraron el doble de a lo que se consiguen al menos en La Habana, en cuanto pueda mandarte un mp, te envio mi correos para ponernos en contacto, yo tengo una pila de piezas, que te pueden ser utiles , y 2 amplis radiotecnica por reparar, soy del vedado.
saludos charlie

Neodymio
En Cuba nada de lo que funciona en el mundo normal existe, de hecho es un milagro que te esté escribiendo estas letras, no me puedo ir del tema, pues los moderadores con razon me van a censurar, o a lo que sea. Paypal no se puede usar en Cuba, pues el bloqueo norteamericano lo impide entre otras razones, y el coreos no es nada confiable.
Por cierto, me interesa informarme sobre el material que tienes en tu nick, en mi trabajo tengo unos bafles pequeños que seanuncian con nucleos del mismo, sus bocinas son de 6 pulgadas y tiran 150 w, son bastante buenos....
Saludos
CHARLIE


----------



## kacharero (Oct 18, 2011)

UUFFhh... cuba ,,cuba que tiempos...  ...por eso me largue de allí. lo unico que hay en cuba chic@ es miseria y con mayusculas..pero mi gente ni eso pueden comentar aqui.. ojoss por todo lados :enfadado: es muy triste..haaa lo otro que hay en cuba son hermosas playas, pero la mejores no son para nosotros :enfadado:..bueno pa`mi si ..porque soy extranjero en my propia tierra :enfadado: ,hay que joderse..tony


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 26, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta amigo Neodymio
Disculpe la tardanza, aqui el acceso a internet está muy dificil, si, por supuesto el neodimio es muy superior.
Un saludo 
Charlie


----------



## angelpelegri (Jun 26, 2021)

Hola*. S*oy nuevo por aqu*í.*
*P*or favor*, *necesito el diagrama para crossover de los bafles s50 radiotecnica*.
S*i alguien me pudiera ayudar*,* soy de *C*uba*.*


----------

